# Online postage ?



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Have been after some split ring tweezers to change the small trebles on my bream lures. The local tackle shop has had them on order for months but with each delivery they don't turn up  
Thought I would check online at Motackle - no probs, they have them for under $12, but then its $15 postage :shock: 
Any idea on where I can source them for realistic price?
I have numerous lures just waiting for the trebles to be replaced and my stock of useable lures is diminishing rapidly (my own fault for not washing them off after use)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Look for split ring tweezers, very small and will be cheap to post ....think my brand might be Smith but not sure

Google results here
https://www.google.com/search?q=split+ring+tweezers


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Dodge said:


> Look for split ring tweezers, very small and will be cheap to post ....think my brand might be Smith but not sure


Thats why I was shocked at $15 postage from Motackle - the tweezers are tiny (like the split-rings I need them for)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Thats why I was shocked at $15 postage from Motackle - the tweezers are tiny (like the split-rings I need them for)


On the google link is an ad for Wilson Tweezers and it has free postage
http://store.whiteystackle.com.au/Produ ... uctCode=14


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Dodge said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why I was shocked at $15 postage from Motackle - the tweezers are tiny (like the split-rings I need them for)
> ...


Thanks Dodge,
it said "Free Postage" - but when I got to checkout it said $13.50 postage  
No wonder I hate this bloody new technology - promises so much - doesn't deliver


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> it said "Free Postage" - but when I got to checkout it said $13.50 postage


That's contradicts the ad, so why not query them via the "contact us' link


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Right.
So a cheap product qualifies for "free shipping" as long as you spend a whole lot more!
Think I'll just have to get a rellie living in a major centre to go to a tackle shop for me and post it for bugger all


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

patwah said:


> I'll send you mine to lend for $1.50.....


Thanks for the offer - can I borrow it for at least 20 years  (Hope to be annoying the local bream for that long at least)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Jamaica, Australia comon pretty mama...


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Search on ebay for "split ring tweezers" There are plenty with free postage. Assume the cheap jewellery making ones would work.
There are also some Wilson brand ones for $214.99 if feel the need to really get ripped off


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

You can try this site http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/11971817 ... pplies_low

Buying them and postage delivered to Australia cheaper than buying here :shock:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Stop whingeing!
I can tell you, post is easilly 3 x more here. And they don't even deliver it to your door.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

$AUD 4.94 free postage
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Split-Ring-O ... 1c29809fc7


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Or if you don't want to wait forever.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SPLITRING-PL ... 566115ce7f


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Cheapest Aus parcel post is about $7, imported stuff can be posted from China for about $1, AP then delivers that for free, this is why online stores can't compete with overseas for small things like this. If something is flat enough they can often send as a letter for $1.80


----------

